# Tackle Makers



## Jim (Apr 14, 2008)

Who on here makes their own stuff?....Cmon now fess up!


----------



## Bubba (Apr 14, 2008)

I tie a few jigs everynow and then. Started tying them for Bass FNF flies, but recently been tying a few crappie jigs.


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 14, 2008)

As most of you know me and shinerman do, but Ill still take this oppertunity to give the website a cheap plug lol https://www.JDBaits.com hehehehe


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 14, 2008)

I smell some lure trades - I have soft plastic Senkos, flukes, needler worms and tube.


----------



## whj812 (Apr 14, 2008)

I had a melting pot for lead and was making jigheads for a while, but sold it to my buddy. He was better at it than me anyways...


----------



## redbug (Apr 14, 2008)

I came real close to buying a lure company a few years back. I might still give it a shot in the future. 
when I fished for trout and just startig bass fishing a made my own jig heads. 

Wayne


----------



## slim357 (Apr 14, 2008)

i pour my own worms, im gonna try to make a swimbait mold of my own soon tho


----------



## jigfisherman (Apr 16, 2008)

I pour weedless jigs, and shakey heads. I would post pics but I dont have saved on the laptop. When I get moved and get the desktop set back up I post some.

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## fowlmood77 (Apr 16, 2008)

I tie crappie jigs and some panfish flies. Thought about trying balsa crankbaits, but time is limited.


----------



## shamoo (Apr 16, 2008)

I use to GROW my own stuff, :shock: Yup, I had a worm farm :wink:


----------



## Popeye (Apr 19, 2008)

Been thinking about raising some worms (why not, the kids are grown now) and maybe make my own trolling flys for salmon.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 20, 2008)

redbug said:


> I came real close to buying a lure company a few years back. I might still give it a shot in the future.
> 
> Wayne



Scary - you woudl never sell a thing, they would be all for you!

Of course, you would save money so go for it


I can imagine you yearly financial statement:

Gross sales: $110,000
Net Sales: $0.0

Inventory Retained: ALL OF IT!


----------



## ejones1961 (May 9, 2008)

I have been learning to tie crappie jigs, starting to be able to get them to look better. I am also raising worms, once they get going good they seem to multiply rapidly.


----------



## Mac (Feb 6, 2009)

I tie jigs. The little silver and red jig tied on a sixteenth ounce head has caught 21 species of fish so far, including 5 saltwater species and 16 freshwater. It has a red head, red thread and a red stripe down the side of the silver skirt. Made out of gift bag shredding I found at the Dollar Tree store....mylar shredding, Voila brand.... Best jig I ever came up with....


----------



## slim357 (Feb 6, 2009)

Lets see this thing mac, oh and :WELCOME: aboard


----------



## Fish Monger (Apr 14, 2009)

I do :roflmao:


----------



## ben2go (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm working on a worm farm and the little lady is gonna try pouring plastics.I will probably end up pouring plastics and she will tend the worm farm.


----------



## shfishinsticks (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a buddy that pours soft plastics.


----------



## BassNBob (Apr 15, 2009)

I pour a worm called a *Mushroom Worm* and a *Select-A-Tail Worm* and a *Skirted Worm*. I had a friend make the steel mold for me and I only make three at a time. The *Select-A-Tail Worm*. you can cahnge tails from a curly tail, split tail, or whatever.

Go to o-o-i.com,hit about us, view the slide show then move down to view the molded worms. These are old pictures and the worm has been revised a little.


The e-mail contact has been changed to [email protected]


----------



## daltonmcgill (Apr 15, 2009)

i wish i new how to pore my own plastics i would save alot of money :roflmao:


----------



## willfishforfood (Apr 16, 2009)

Build rods, pour sinkers jigs and blade bait, rebuild reels and now that I coach girls softball it all on the back burner.


----------



## whj812 (Apr 16, 2009)

Im getting my old pot back from my buddy whom has seemed to quit fishing. I might start making stuff soon!!


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 16, 2009)

I build my boats, and seeing that there is no way I could get to the fish without it (limited shore access), I consider that a VERY important part of my tacklebox....
Oh wait, it is my tacklebox.

Anyway, it helps me catch fish just as much as the rod/reel/lure/line.....


----------



## Mac (Apr 17, 2009)

I tie several types of jigs. One in particular, a small 1/16 ounce jig made with silver gift bag shredding from the dollar store has caught 21 species of fish so far. I also tie sparsely tied silicone and flashabou jigs used for largemouth, smallmouth and rainbow trout. I've also had great success on my hair jigs, tied with the basic craw pattern but with silicone feelers added. I tip the hair jigs with Netbait Tiny Paca Chunks when after largemouth, not tipped for smallies.


----------



## Jim (Apr 17, 2009)

Mac said:


> I tie several types of jigs. One in particular, a small 1/16 ounce jig made with silver gift bag shredding from the dollar store has caught 21 species of fish so far. I also tie sparsely tied silicone and flashabou jigs used for largemouth, smallmouth and rainbow trout. I've also had great success on my hair jigs, tied with the basic craw pattern but with silicone feelers added. I tip the hair jigs with Netbait Tiny Paca Chunks when after largemouth, not tipped for smallies.




Macs Jigs are awesome! He sent me a few, and I am impressed. 

Thanks Mac! :beer:


----------



## Mac (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank _You_, Jim....!!!


----------

